# Unknown players in the Lakers training camp-



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Anyone know anything about these guys?

Zach Andrews
Chris Daniels
Elijah Millsap
Ater Majok (ok we drafted him, but what the hell?)

Currently we have 17 guys under contract but only Bynum, Gasol and Caracter as our big men. I say we have to keep either Daniels, Andrews or Majok no?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

The Millsap kid has been balling on the Defenders.


----------



## Wilmatic2 (Oct 30, 2005)

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> The Millsap kid has been balling on the Defenders.


I agree, Lakers need to keep Millsap. I don't care what position he plays. Please get rid of Luke.


----------



## LA68 (Apr 3, 2004)

Wilmatic2 said:


> I agree, Lakers need to keep Millsap. I don't care what position he plays. Please get rid of Luke.


Can't unload Luke. Can only hope he retires and gets an injury exception.

Millsap is Paul's brother. Hustles like him, undersized like him also.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

LA68 said:


> Can't unload Luke. Can only hope he retires and gets an injury exception.
> 
> Millsap is Paul's brother. Hustles like him, undersized like him also.


Sure you can. Two more days to amnesty his ass.


----------



## onelakerfan (Nov 11, 2004)

one thing we can do is use him when we trade to a team that has not used their amnesty and that team could amnesty him to save money


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Some practice video.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

Andrews went to my alma mater, he's an athlete, doubt he makes the team.


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Majok went to my alma mater. He's garbage. He won't be the one that gets kept.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Since this we signed Malcom Thomas from SDSU too.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

I actually wanted us to draft Malcolm Thomas instead of Ater Majok. With all the crap on our roster, I doubt any more than 1 of these dudes even gets close to making the team.

Can Luke do these young guys a favor and just retire? Friggin Walton...


----------

